

Skillshare - a lesson in marketing futility - ILIKEPONIES
http://joshgoldstein.me/post/32740259627/skillshareagrowthhacking

======
mijail
You should be selling the benefits of poker, not poker itself. Poker education
is a pretty competitive field. Since it seems that you are involved in the
start up world why not give your marketing an angle: "Poker for Start Ups"

Not only do you offer a unique skill that is highly relevant to start ups. You
also create an interesting networking opportunity.

